# Web 2.0 ist ein Spammer-Paradies



## technofreak (16 Juli 2008)

Web 2.0 ist ein Spammer-Paradies - heise Security


> Webseiten für berufliche und private Netzwerke sind für Internetkriminelle ein lohnendes Angriffsziel. Da die Nutzer entsprechender Social-Network-Plattformen in der Regel viele persönliche Daten preisgeben, seien diese Seiten wahre Fundgruben für Spammer, sagt Katrin Alberts vom Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) in Bonn. Die dort stehenden Informationen werden zunehmend für personalisierte Phishing-Angriffe ausgenutzt.


Dass das nur an Web 2.0 liegt wage ich zu bezweifeln.  Eher  große  Naivität und  mangelndes Mißtrauen.


----------

